# Local Channels in HD w/o OTA



## brucewilsonpa (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow! Just switched from D* to E* and have the VIP-622 -- what a nice design! Sure beats the Hr10-250! To my surprise, since I'd purchased an OTA antenna expecting I'd need it, I receive the HD local channels directly via the two dish antennas I have (that was a surprise -- didn't realize I'd end up with two!!!). So I don't need the OTA antenna, unless I lose satellite signals. It's only been a few hours but my new system, with a 625 DVR for my two SD TVs and my VIP-622 for my HDTV appear to be the perfect combination for us. My one complaint -- E* is too cheap to include an HDMI cable with the VIP-622 -- had to go pay $70 for one!! The HR10-250 included one with its accessories.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

FYI it is still worth hooking up that OTA antenna to see what you can pull in. Since the ViP622 has two satellite tuners + one OTA tuner, the addition of the OTA antenna would give you additional recording possibilities in the event that there is say something on ABC and CBS both in HD at the same time that you want to record while watching something else on satellite.


----------



## Jim Noyd (May 15, 2005)

brucewilsonpa said:


> My one complaint -- E* is too cheap to include an HDMI cable with the VIP-622 -- had to go pay $70 for one!! The HR10-250 included one with its accessories.


I'm glad they didn't include and therefore charge us for a cable that many have no port for or need a different length. I recommend that people throw the cables out that come with CE products normally. They didn't charge for/include a digital audio cable with the 622 either.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I also think that people should look around, I do not think you need to pay $70 and up for a reasonable HDMi Cable. This does of course depend on length... an average 6 footer can be found for around $20-30..


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

normang said:


> I also think that people should look around, I do not think you need to pay $70 and up for a reasonable HDMi Cable. This does of course depend on length... an average 6 footer can be found for around $20-30..


Yep, definitely.

Check out www.monoprice.com for super cheap HDMI cables (that are pretty good quality too).


----------



## brucewilsonpa (Jul 3, 2006)

If they can be had for that price then my comment still stands -- for $20 (less for a shorter cable) -- and surely Dish could get a better price for quantities -- it wouldn't affect their lease fee for those who don't want HDMI, and we wouldn't be stuck having to go to BB or someplace. (I knew I was paying too much but was in the proverbial hurry so didn't check the internet).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

brucewilsonpa said:


> If they can be had for that price then my comment still stands -- for $20 (less for a shorter cable) -- and surely Dish could get a better price for quantities -- it wouldn't affect their lease fee for those who don't want HDMI, and we wouldn't be stuck having to go to BB or someplace. (I knew I was paying too much but was in the proverbial hurry so didn't check the internet).


Multiply that cable cost number by three for the users who have component or DVI connections. It has been suggested that they should provide an HDMI cable and an HDMI->DVI adapter.


----------



## motts (Apr 11, 2006)

I bought a six foot hdmi to dvi cable for 6 dollars from monoprice. The PQ looks great. I never understood what they put in the fancy cables that require you to pay such ridiculous prices, especially since this is a digital connection.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

My first 622 came with a HDMI cable as well as the replacement 622!!!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

store bought HDMI cables and DVI cables are always quite expensive. Actually that goes for all cables and AV accessories. The reason is that while main hardware is often very competitively priced, they make up their lost profits margins with the accessories. Often these accessories will have a 500% markup. I too just bought, online, 3 HDMI and DVI to hdmi adapter cables 15 ft. long to make a run to my backup projector. I paid under $30 for all 3 and the shipping was free with a coupon if I let them choose the carrier which was USPS. The same cables if they even had 15ft. would have run me $200 at the local AV store. 

brucewilsonpa- Glad you are happy with the 622. I just got one too a couple of weeks ago and while I can't say it is a better DVR than my HD TIVO with swappable dual hard drives I will say that the PQ on Dish HD channels as well as the variety of channel choices is way superior to DirecTV. The HDTIVO name base recording feature is way superior to the 622 and it has dual OTA tuners but that's about it. I'd prefer to have the HD TIVO software with MP4 capability on the Dish programming but that will never happen.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

brucewilsonpa said:


> If they can be had for that price then my comment still stands -- for $20 (less for a shorter cable) -- and surely Dish could get a better price for quantities -- it wouldn't affect their lease fee for those who don't want HDMI, and we wouldn't be stuck having to go to BB or someplace. (I knew I was paying too much but was in the proverbial hurry so didn't check the internet).


Most sets with HDMI, if not all, have component inputs as well, which you can probably get even cheaper.. and While debate can rage, as to whether one does better than another for video, its my opinion at the end of the day, the difference is minimal, that it doesn't make much difference. And until the day comes that content providers try and force you into using a HDMI because of HDCP, ( a day I doubt will come because of the compatability issues for millions of people) Then one can worry about which HDMI cable, what it costs and whether it should have been in the box..

Its even debatable whether they'll ever get an HDMI Spec that works with all the hardware out there..


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"While debate can rage, as to whether one does better than another for video, its my opinion at the end of the day, the difference is minimal, that it doesn't make much difference."_

I'd agree with that for the average monitor in use. Very high end with very large screens 110" plus will show a difference but again it is minimal. The main convenience is single cable and connector and in some cases sound too, vs. dealing with the optical. However, HD DVD and Blue ray on a 1080P x 1920 monitor that is 100" screen. Time to rethink HDMI v1.3.  Currently I use DVI and hdmi primarily to access the switching of inputs, not really for the difference in PQ.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

I think it's best that they not include the HDMI. Cabling can be an emotional issue for a lot of people. The quality of the digital cables I've purchased cheap at monoprice has been great from my perspective. But there are a lot of people who will insist that paying more means, of necessity, better quality and picture. So if Dish included inexpensive HDMI cables some people would blame them for being cheap and go and buy expensive replacements. If they included expensive cables the rest of us would be upset about added and unnecessary costs.


----------



## omeletpants (Mar 11, 2006)

>>>>I will say that the PQ on Dish HD channels as well as the variety of channel choices is way superior to DirecTV.<<<

Very true. I left DTV and Tivo because the picture was soft. People that have had nothing but Tivo don't understand how marginal the picture is on Tivo. The non-DVR Samsung 360 on DTV was the best picture I have ever seen and the 622 is as good.


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

brucewilsonpa said:


> My one complaint -- E* is too cheap to include an HDMI cable with the VIP-622 -- had to go pay $70 for one!! The HR10-250 included one with its accessories.


LEVEL III HDMI-5000 (6 FT) SUPER-HIGH PERFORMANCE AUDIO/VIDEO CABLE

Experience ultra high quality HDTV like never before.HDMI is a type of connection that passes high-definition video and digital audio signals together in a single cable. It connects components, including DVD players, HDTV tuners, and televisions.
Our Price: $119.99
Product Condition: New
Availability: Yes

I couldn't believe this when I saw it:lol: :lol:

$120 for a 6 foot cable!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

brucewilsonpa said:


> Wow! Just switched from D* to E* and have the VIP-622 -- what a nice design! Sure beats the Hr10-250! ... My one complaint -- E* is too cheap to include an HDMI cable with the VIP-622 -- had to go pay $70 for one!! The HR10-250 included one with its accessories.


So what happend to the HDMI cable that you used with the HR10-250?


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

I have to agree that cables are absolutely insane in the brick and mortar stores. It is just amazing. I needed an HDMI to DVI cable, and the local B&M's wanted to charge me around $100 for one :0

So I bought a Monster, one of their best ones, 10 feet, high quality, on ebay for $25 total including shipping. You can get great deals, just have to look for them. 

As was stated above, the problem with the cables in B&M stores is that people buy their TV, and then the sales associate cheerfully tells them that they need a cable to be able to watch anything. They then have a choice, leave the store and buy one online, for who knows what price, and wait for it to come in the mail while their brand new TV sits unwatched in their home, or they pony up and buy the overpriced one in the store and then they can watch their new TV as soon as they get home. 

It is a guaranteed sale 95% of the time, and a major source of profits for B&M's.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

stol said:


> Our Price: $119.99


RS sells a Monster 4' component cable for $99 and the 8' version for $129. Beat that!

At least cable quality might have something to do with an analog connection.

Monster Cables is built on the premise that if you charge a ridiculous price, the customer will be ridiculously satisfied. This is an effective marketing tool used by many companies to stay alive when faced with stiff competition from higher value products.


----------



## Matthewmon (Jun 8, 2006)

i've spent a FORTUNE on cables at Best Buy! where is the cheapest place to get them online the next time i need to buy some? thanks!


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Matthewmon said:


> i've spent a FORTUNE on cables at Best Buy! where is the cheapest place to get them online the next time i need to buy some? thanks!


monoprice.com


----------



## dude2 (May 28, 2006)

For me I found a difference in hdmi cables. I got a samsung for 20 bucks brand new off of ebay.
It was not gold plated, looks like chrome. Anyway our local walmart got in phillips gold plated ones for 30 bucks. My thought was less over time corrosion with the gold so i got it. Immediately I though it looked less sharp with the phillips. Acid test then done.
Put on my prerecorded HDnet test pattern, and I could not read the last two lines of the resolution chart. Put hard drive in pause mode, switched back to the samsung and, wow, second to last line back in clear as a bell and last line I can read 3 words. That means I have the full 1080i resolution of the set from a dish recording.
What would make that difference, don;t know, don;t care, the phillips whet back to walmart for a refund.
I recommend you try some 1st, but do a sound test like I did where you can prove you can see something or not and not be stuck with a cable you spent mega bucks for and cant take back. Dave.
Dave.


----------



## gweempose (Jun 11, 2006)

harsh said:


> It has been suggested that they should provide an HDMI cable and an HDMI->DVI adapter.


I just received my 622 yesterday, and that's precisely what it *did* come with. Actually, it was an HDMI->DVI cable with a DVI->HDMI adapter, but close enough. 



stol said:


> LEVEL III HDMI-5000 (6 FT) SUPER-HIGH PERFORMANCE AUDIO/VIDEO CABLE
> 
> Experience ultra high quality HDTV like never before.HDMI is a type of connection that passes high-definition video and digital audio signals together in a single cable. It connects components, including DVD players, HDTV tuners, and televisions.
> Our Price: $119.99
> ...


That's nothing compared to some of the more esoteric brands. Monster Cable is an absolute bargain compared to most of the stuff on this list. I can't believe there are actually people out there that would pay $19,000 for a 3 meter interconnect. I don't care how much money you have, that's just insane!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"I don't care how much money you have, that's just insane!"_

Sure but it gives them bragging rights!


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

Matthewmon said:


> i've spent a FORTUNE on cables at Best Buy! where is the cheapest place to get them online the next time i need to buy some? thanks!


If you need to have one right away, Target usually has cables for about half of Best Buy's prices.


----------

